# is this ok to do? (leopardgeckos)



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

right i want to start a little breeding project, i dont care how long it takes lol..

i want to make the whitest possible mack snow hypo gecko...

what i was thinking of doing was ...

breeding my mack snow albino to my Super Hypo female, and keeping back a female mack snow hypo and breed it back to the dad, but i have now thought wont it be better to keep a Male mack snow hypo and a female mack snow hypo (brother and sister) and breed them together,,,...?

i want some decent answers and advise, also how long do u think it will take to produce some high quality white mack snow hypos.

btw my mack snow albino is very very white and pale ..


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

leopardgeckomad said:


> right i want to start a little breeding project, i dont care how long it takes lol..
> 
> i want to make the whitest possible mack snow hypo gecko...
> 
> ...




IMO you won't get anything ''High Quality'' when interbreeding. 
Can I ask you why you want to breed brother and sister? 
Baddddd idea if you ask me..I'm not a breeder BUT surly you want different/decent bloodlines?


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

well many breeders call it line breeding,,i want to know if i can get white mack snow hypos..even if it takes me 3 years.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

It's doable but hypo's have a yellow/orange tone to them and snow hypo tend to be more often than not be a cream yellow rather than white.

To do this you don't what a Hypo tangerine,Super hypo,Super hypo tangerine'etc.You want the dullest standed hypo you can find as it is less likely to have any large amount of impact on the offspring.So it gives the snow gene something to work with.

Hypo's tone of color tends to be the tone in the picture below.What you want to do is find one of the dull example that look snow but are not.Then you have a good base to start from.Coz that tone of yellow/orange seems to be linked to the hypo gene.So it just gets passed onto the hypo snow offspring resulting in cream coloured hypo snow offspring.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

you're probably already doing this but look for the palest hypo possible, there are some out there i got myself a lovely almost white tug hypo this year with just this project in mind myself. 
I'm going to breed to my snow male and keep back the lightest offspring, possibly a male to breed back to the tug hypo.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Lisasgeckonursery said:


> you're probably already doing this but look for the palest hypo possible, there are some out there i got myself a lovely almost white tug hypo this year with just this project in mind myself.
> I'm going to breed to my snow male and keep back the lightest offspring, possibly a male to breed back to the tug hypo.


The only problem with crossing TUG and Mack snows is you won't be able to differentiate the offspring visually, only through test breeding.

OP, as said, no need to breed back at all to start with. Find the palest examples you can and start from there.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Mike, mines not TUG snow hypo just a pale TUG hypo but i know what you're getting at with the TUG snow to Mack thing.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Lisasgeckonursery said:


> Hi Mike, mines not TUG snow hypo just a pale TUG hypo but i know what you're getting at with the TUG snow to Mack thing.


Ahh, my mistake. So you have a pale Hypo from "The Urban Gecko"? Most people shorten Tug snow Hypo to TUG hypo it seems.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Ahh, my mistake. So you have a pale Hypo from "The Urban Gecko"? Most people shorten Tug snow Hypo to TUG hypo it seems.


yeah thats it, not a Tug snow hypo although as you said a lot of people shorten it.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Lisasgeckonursery said:


> yeah thats it, not a Tug snow hypo although as you said a lot of people shorten it.


Cool, ignore me then :lol2:


----------

